# Imodium use



## newgirl60 (Jun 30, 2007)

Saw a gastro doc 2 weeks ago and asked him about imodium use since everyone in this forum seems to get conflicting info from physicians. He saw no problem with daily imodium use, more during flareups and as a daily maintenance dose. Spacing doses 12 hours apart and taking some before bedtime can really help with morning d. Only time you should stop imodium if you contract a food or water born infection like e coli, etc and then you need to have the diarrhea to get rid of toxins. That's why they give you the side effect of toxic megacolon with imodium use which can be fatal. You would be really sick with these infections and know not to use imodium then. Taking calcium and using imodium preventably has helped me a lot. Also I can sense when things are starting to flareup with certain stomach feelings and noises and start extra imodium immediately. Since talking with this doc I have had better control cause I'm not so afraid of taking lots of imodium.


----------



## misulli (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi,What is the dosage that you are taking (I am assuming once in the morning, and once in the evening). I usually only take it in the morning - more so as a prevetative and 1-2 pills at that. I am considering taking it at night as well. What is your regime?Thanks,Michelle


----------



## excelwithkat (Sep 21, 2007)

I've had good results so far from taking 2 Immodium (generic brand) at night before bed as preventive medicine. Then I take one every time I have D, but since using 2 every night (instead of only 1 which I had been doing) plus the digestive aid and the calcium, I haven't had one incident. Its been 2 weeks, so I'm not holding my breath, but so far so good!


----------



## newgirl60 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Michelle,I usally take 1 imodium in morning and 1 at night. My ibs has flareups so when they happen I take 2 imodium morning and night and 1 after every bm. If traveling or I have important morning events I take 2 night before and 1 that morning. I never get constipated the most I've gone is 1 day without a bm. My doc thinks I have post infectious ibs d since my motility has been speeded up, everything travels quickly thru my system. I also take calcium and a probiotic called Culturelle. Hope this helps you. Remember to be proactive and take the imodium before you start the d. Mornings are the worst for me so that's why I take the bedtime doses. Be sure to buy generic imodium-works the same and much cheaper. If you can get an Rx for it you can get capsules that are not individually wrapped. I hate those blister packs that I need a scissors to open.


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

I think if you're taking immodium 3 times a day that's the limit, and I think it's a good idea to let your system flush out.What my dr. said was it's more ok for older people to take it, where as younger people (like myself) who are still developing may much easier build up a barrier towards it and have to take more and more. That's what happened to me, but really it was a miracle because now i've changed to fibre and it's fab.


----------



## twocups (Jul 4, 2007)

I've used 1pill 2x's daily for the past several years and its helped more than any other stupid thing the drs. have tried to push on me. All the antidepressants, antispasmotics, predisone, Librax,etc. etc. etc. That's becaue Immodium is from opium AND THAT'S WHAT REALLY WORKS, NOW IF WE COULD ONLY GET ALITTLE STRONGER THAN IMMODIUM TO KILL THE PAIN AND NOT GET HIGH we would have a winner. that's what drs. prescribed for years before MORONS ABUSED IT AND THEY TOOK IT OFF OF THE MARKET. Now you can't get it unless you do somersaults.


----------



## DaBu2112 (Aug 13, 2007)

So, may I ask what it is exactly that immodium does to stop diarrhea? Anyone know? I just don't feel right when I take it. Even today, I had a bout of diarrhea and I looked at my immodium package and thought, hmmm, nah. Because!.....the last time I took it, I went to the washroom 3 times the next day and it killed me!! Maybe I gotta up the dosage, I only take 1 pill, but, I just don't feel like immodium is good for me.


----------



## newgirl60 (Jun 30, 2007)

Imodium somehow takes water out of colon and that's what is causing the d. Not sure if water is absorbed by body or what but my only side effect is having to pee a lot. But that's much better than the other. If you take out too much water you can become constipated-it's a little difficult to figure out your dose but it's worth trying and it is very safe especially compared to all those prescription drugs out there.


----------

